# Tip: Discharge Chute Freeze-up, Difficult Rotation



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

To improve operation of the mechanism that rotates the discharge
chute and to lessen likelihood of the chute becoming stuck when
melted snow freezes in the slip collar after use, periodically spritz
lithium (aka White) grease from an aerosol can on the worm teeth,
moving surfaces of the slip collar and any bearing points along the
handle shaft.

I recently intervened when a neighbor appeared to be likely to twist
off the handle of his machine. The chute was stuck solid initially
(frozen snow melt from last use) and still very balky after it began
to move. The more he fought it, the rougher he got.

Lubrication and running the chute through its full range of motion
several times made a world of difference.

I happen to have Keen Flo's version of White Grease. LPS and several
other vendors offer similar lithium-based products. While lithium grease
is also available in tubes and cartridges, my opinion is that aerosol
is ideal for this task.

.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

any reason I couldn't use the blue marine bearing grease for the slip fit rotation collar? will it harm the paint?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I used blue marine grease on mine and didn't notice any issues. Just be careful not to grease it too well or it won't stay put when you try using it. I made that mistake once and it span so well the snow just pushed it wherever it wanted to aim.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

I can't speak to whether the blue marine grease (lower leg?)
will harm the paint, but I suspect it will have a higher viscosity
than lithium and thus be somewhat 'stiffer' at low temperature.

Probably not enough to be an issue and like other lubricants
it will help keep melted snow from sticking when it refreezes.

My preference leans to as free-turning an action as possible.
I just wrote about counter-balancing the chute direction
handle in the Toro forum as a means of preventing a free
-turning chute from 'self-selecting' only the spots where
the unbalanced crank handle drops down in the six-o'clock
position.

Snow movement through the chute has not appeared to
drive my chute to new directions. Offset handle weight
has been the issue here.

.


----------

